# Potential move to Hiroshima



## gcsco727 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

My wife and I are considering a move to Hiroshima in the coming months for my company. We'll have 2 dogs with us and are in our mid to late 20's. 

We'd like to hear about experiences and gather some insight into Hiroshima to help our decision. I will be traveling there soon then we both would go later.


----------

